# Which tires?



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Driving a 2013 F350 platinum 4x4 SRW. Creeping up on 50k and tires almost wore out. Stock tires are 275/65/20. I like the factory rims and want to keep them. I would like to go up a tire size if possible, for the look, and discount tire shows I can go to 295/60/20 without any issues. Anyone do this? What tires did you go with and/or like?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at the Toyo A/T or R/T. Both have tread wear warranties, are good quiet tires, but perform well in the mud and are a well built all terrain. 

If you don't like those then look at the BFG's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

40k miles on my nitto terra grapplers and still got a ways too.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nitto Terra Grapplers. I have 47k on them and planning to get 55-60k out of this set. This is on a 2013 F250 4x4. The G2 Terra Grappler has a 50k mile warranty. I like the quietness and grip in all conditions.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Did any of you guys go up a size on your tires without a lift?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Never had Toyos but I do like the look of the Open Country A/T.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

275/65/20 is 34.3 in tall and 10.83 in wide.
295/60/20 is 34.16 in tall and 11.61 in wide.
I bet you will not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Charlie in TX said:


> 275/65/20 is 34.3 in tall and 10.83 in wide.
> 295/60/20 is 34.16 in tall and 11.61 in wide.
> I bet you will not be able to tell the difference.


Well I guess then my next question is what is the biggest tire I can put on my truck without a lift? 20 inch wheels.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Friend of mine has same truck running 35/12.5/20s without rubbing. He runs 2nd Gen nittos and like them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm running 285/65/20 BFG All-Terrains on my '06 F250 w/ no lift or leveling kit, etc.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> Did any of you guys go up a size on your tires without a lift?


You can run a 35" tire on a stock truck with just a little rubbing on stock wheels.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> You can run a 35" tire on a stock truck with just a little rubbing on stock wheels.


Are you still able to tow a heavy load?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Wheel width comes into play here as bigger tires have a minimum width. 
Offset also will play in to it

Maybe keep an eye out in parking lots etc and see what others are running and see if it's the look you like. In other words, are true 35s too "stuffed" for your taste or are 295s too skinny for your taste etc etc


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't go a lot taller, just wider. That 295 will be good or a 305/55-20. The tall tires is where you lose mpg, start messing with your speedo, and gear ratio when pulling.

I'm running the G2s on my Duramax now in a 295 and like them. The new BFG KO2S are supposed to be really good also.

I had the Nitto mud terrains on my Dodge and will probably go back to those on my next set.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm on the fence between the nitto terra grappler g2 and toyo open country at2. Primarily a daily driver with 2k worth of stuff in bed of truck, occasional light towing (5-10k), rare towing more than 10k but does happen. Reviews for these tires are very mixed. Guess I'm slightly leaning toward nitto.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Read reviews on towing with the Toyos. One of the biggest complaints against them is a soft side wall which gives a walking feeling with loads.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

JamesAggie said:


> Are you still able to tow a heavy load?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Don't be silly. This isn't about towing. It's about looking good.

It you actually haul heavy things, then moderate the up sizing a bit to avoid chafing. You can still put a decent size tire on that truck.

Also pay attention to the load rating on the tire you get if you haul big loads. Some of the big off road tires don't have an E load rating.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Gottagofishin said:


> Don't be silly. This isn't about towing. It's about looking good.
> 
> It you actually haul heavy things, then moderate the up sizing a bit to avoid chafing. You can still put a decent size tire on that truck.
> 
> ...


True, I want a badass look without loss of functionality. Slight loss in MPG is ok by me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Bfg ta KO2's much quieter than Toyos

from beyond the pale...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Im on 325/50r22 on a stock height 08 super booty. My wheel is 9.5 inches wide. They slightly rub at full lock. The tires are 34.8 tall 13.2 inch wide tire. I really like how stock height will fit a big tire. No problems towing. They are load range E. My tuner adjusts my speedo for my wheel size.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

goodwood said:


> Im on 325/50r22 on a stock height 08 super booty. My wheel is 9.5 inches wide. They slightly rub at full lock. The tires are 34.8 tall 13.2 inch wide tire. I really like how stock height will fit a big tire. No problems towing. They are load range E. My tuner adjusts my speedo for my wheel size.


Can you post a side pic?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the only side pic i have of it. They dont stick out much, just a few inches. I can take a better pic later. Im going 12 inch wide in the near future which will stick out a lot more.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like they stick out way less than I thought.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

goodwood said:


> Looks like they stick out way less than I thought.


Sharp looking truck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

285/65/20 Nitto terra grappler g2's on stock wheels. No complaints so far. I would have went 295/65/20 Toyo AT2's but they were on national backorder.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

You won't be disappointed with the Toyo RT's. Just put them on my '14 F350 and really like them. Bout as much road noise as the AT's, but with the more aggressive look like the MT's. This is the second set of RT's that I have bought and don't really have much negative to say about them other than, like Brute mentioned, the walking feel but that goes away after a few miles have been put on them.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

295/65/20 no rubbing. Looks alot better than stock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

I have the BF Goodrich All Terrains and have been very happy. I love the look of the new style all terrains from BF Goodrich, and those will be my next tire. Lots of my buddies run the toyo a/t's though and they have never complained, and from my ride alongs they are very quiet on the highway, just like my goodrich's.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

295/65/20's.....I just got them in the Toyo AT II's. I have a 2-1/2" leveling kit on front, but I don't think they would have rubbed without it. The Toyo AT IIs are hard to find in that size. I wouldn't recommend going to a 35 only because the load range is quite a bit lower


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

scootert said:


> 295/65/20's.....I just got them in the Toyo AT II's. I have a 2-1/2" leveling kit on front, but I don't think they would have rubbed without it. The Toyo AT IIs are hard to find in that size. I wouldn't recommend going to a 35 only because the load range is quite a bit lower


Had a **** nail in my tire yesterday that pushed me to buy tires a bit earlier than I wanted. Ended up going with 295/65/20 Toyo at2 due to the load rating issue. Did a lot of research and taking to folks about this issue. Tires will be in Thursday at discount tire. Tires should not rub at all. I will post before/after pics. Appreciate all the feedback friends.

Thanks and gig'em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

All done, really happy with the results. Before and after pics.


















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good.


----------

